# ecu reset:)



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

guys, im wondering... does it reset the ecu if i just take out the ecu fuse for about 30 minuites, of course pumping the brakes after it has been pulled out  and does it reset also the TIMING when i reset the ecu? thanks guys

btw, does resetting the ecu after major mods really have bearing on how it will perform?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

dirrtyjave said:


> guys, im wondering... does it reset the ecu if i just take out the ecu fuse for about 30 minuites, of course pumping the brakes after it has been pulled out  and does it reset also the TIMING when i reset the ecu? thanks guys
> 
> btw, does resetting the ecu after major mods really have bearing on how it will perform?




you can reset the ecu by unplugging the battery for say hmmm 10 minutes? some say the ecu has to relearn the mods, not sure if this folklore or the truth. on the timing im pretty sure it stays the same but i could be wrong. im sure we will get a second opinion


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks man, that's what im thinking as well, though we could both be wrong! hahahha, anyway, let's wait for the other's response


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

disconnect the battery overnight to reset the ecu...when u add a new mod, the ecu does need to "learn" how to drive again in other words to adjust to the new settings. but resetting the ecu would not reset your timing.


----------

